# european anabolic systems test 400



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Has anybody come across this lab or used there products? Its a small black box that dont even look like a 10ml vial could fit in it but it does?? with red writting saying Test 400.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm also interested in any information on this lab my source has sent me the e.a.s test 400 through the post instead of what I ordered. Anyone confirm the legitimacy of this product/lab plz

Thanx


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive seen it just recently myself. Tried asking round but so far no feedback, must be a new lab.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Pls post Pictures from the LAB


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

It does look to be a legitimate product/lab imo, its just the total lack of feed back tht makes me suspicious... Suppose the prove is in the pudding.. I'm just not 2 keen on being the guinea pig lol


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

How do u post photos only joined site 15 mins ago


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

i think u have to wait or have sufficent posts up before you can put up a pic but dont qoute me on that...but be good if you can get the pic up for everyone to see.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mate is using this at the moment. He is only using the EQ 300, but has done a couple of jabs and has no infection which would suggest its clean at least.

Wll be unable to tell you if its working for him as he is doing a non-stuctured stupid cycle based on bro science, with excessive doses of everything, using 4 different brands at the moment.

I think its called something silly like BoldRage 300 or something.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would post pics but carnt figure out how to put thm up.... I'm due a shot today don't know whether to chance the vial of e.a.s test400 or open the vial of bio-chem sus 250 I have spare and use 2 ml of tht instead!!! Any advice???


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

ive just been given a vial so im gonna test it out and see how it goes wish me luck!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> ive just been given a vial so im gonna test it out and see how it goes wish me luck!


let us know how you get on, pip wise and gains.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

quick update...pip is a nightmare injected wed went down a bit by thurs and now flared up today again.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> quick update...pip is a nightmare injected wed went down a bit by thurs and now flared up today again.


what dose you running and where are you jabbing it bud?


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

trying 1ml in my shoulder and i pretty good at jabbing shoulders...i was a bit worried of this cos we all heard the tories of any test 400, but also to note after jabbing a couple of hours later did feel very sick like i wanted to throw up maybe nothing to do witht the stuff maybe me


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've done a few shots of the tes 400 now the pip's quite painful but nuffin 2 cry about, I'm on 1ml every other day to early to notice any gains at the moment but so far so good!


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a shot of the EAS test 400 the other night and a day or so later noticed a small hard lump under the skin tht is painful to the touch... After doin abit of research I'm pretty certain its a sterile abscess probably due to the high b.a content of the test 400.. I'm gonna keep applying heat and massage to the site and keep a close eye on it... I'm due another shot 2nyt so I'm goin 2 mix half of ml of the test400 with a ml of sustanon. And hopefully solve the problem with the excessive use of b.a used by the lab.. Sayin tht I have read many accounts of ppl havin the same problem with test400 produced by other labs so I'm guessin its more a problem with test400 in general rather thn negligence on EAS labs behalf... Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

got the same prob my a*se is red as a baboons back side tender to the touch just done the other cheek too yesterday, funny thing there was no sign of the flare up, yesterday toatally fine this mornig feel like ive been kicked by a donkey.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine seems to be goin down abit now mate,Hopefully it will be alright by the end of the week. I mixed half ml of the test400 with a ml of sus last night and administered the shot ultra slow and no problems today... Have you got a lump under the skin or is it just red and sore to the touch mate???


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

lump under the skin and its red mate...i tried it out for my source but its affecting me training cant even sit on the bloody bench to press


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

It should subside after abit of time mate mine has almost gone... If it proves anyfin at least the gear aint fake... Every cloud has a silver lining n all tht lol... U still using the gear or av u thought better of it??? O' n is this your first time with test400 or have you used other brands/labs t400 before???


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

hello brothers, first time post.

i have done 3 shots of this now. one every week. i use 2ml of the test 300 stacked with 2ml of nandralone, also from eas. and pretty much like everyone else this stuff does seem hard to disperse. i always jab the glute & after 24 hours a very hard painful lump appears, by day 3 i can hardly sit down & it has woken me a couple of times in the night. my source suggested hot baths & a hot water bottle on the lump with plenty of firm rubbing, this seemed to break down the lump somewhat but it just travel to my hamstring and made running impossible. having said all that my test levels are defiantly sky high as my libido is uncontrollable & lifting personal bests are being broken daily. so I'm due another jab tomorrow i think i will just do one mil of each , not two. if you can disperse this gear soon after jabbing then i think you'll find it's fairly good stuff.


----------



## acefaceeli (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been offered some of this myself, I must say the packaging is impressive.

My concerns are about the product are thus:

EAS claim to be a German company producing the product in Germany

But the EAS website was built by a semi-professional web designer in Manchester by Rory McNamara (http://rorymcnamara.co.uk/) operating under the name of of Manchester media

So in breif here are my concerns as to the legitimacy of the product:

Why would a supposedly proffesional German pharmacuetical company use a web designer in manchester?

Why Is there no EAS contact details or address shown on the EAS website?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

two words; *Bin it!*


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

why bin it.??? it works it just gives you a painful bum for a couple or three days.


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Anymore news on this lab? Gains wise?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I would take PC Tri Test 400, smooth shot, no pip and good gains and hasstle free.

Must say the packaging is very impressive on the EAS box.


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

> I would take PC Tri Test 400, smooth shot, no pip and good gains and hasstle free.
> 
> Must say the packaging is very impressive on the EAS box.


have you had experience with this lab? if so can you fill me in :thumbup1:


----------



## hutcho75 (Apr 2, 2011)

look at eas website and theres a picture of a woman in a lab and then look at gen-shi lab website they have same picture of this woman lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

sarci sparki said:


> have you had experience with this lab? if so can you fill me in :thumbup1:


With EAS no, just a few people who I know who say the same thing i.e pip is bad, but happy with the gains etc.

With PC Tri test 400 yes, i really like it.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Few people in my gym using this and commenting on the PIP, they said they got it for a stupidly low price as well.

Know we can't mention prices but the price they paid for test400 and 200mg tren was lower than most sources sell test prop in bulk.

Either stolen to be that cheap, or very underdosed..


----------



## mikowiko (Jun 12, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> Few people in my gym using this and commenting on the PIP, they said they got it for a stupidly low price as well.
> 
> Know we can't mention prices but the price they paid for test400 and 200mg tren was lower than most sources sell test prop in bulk.
> 
> Either stolen to be that cheap, or very underdosed..


I'm doing my first cutting cycle of test prop with tren ace and winstrol and my source give me that EAS T-100 ,EAS TR-100 and Bio-chem winstrol tabs 50mg ,i'v tried today 2ml of each, iv been before on a cycle of GH - Test sustanon cycle and i just tried this EAS T-100 for the 1st time and the PIP doesnt hurt and it also doesnt feel the same as the SUS 250mg, so my question is does that mean its fake?? and have anyone tried the Bio-chem Winstrol 50mg tabs before or have any idea if its fake?


----------



## kwallis (Jun 27, 2012)

I just started using this EAS gear a few months back, your thread came up in google pal! I gettin same thing came instead of my usual order! This gear gettin me pumped full of test! Does leave a little lump tho!. I checked EAS out best I could, eveyone using it seems to be getting desired results! Ant my delivery did come from Germany so I reckon they seem leggit! Did you notice any improvements with the blending it pal? The stuff seems to be working a treat for me already! I'm on the test400? Any suggestions what I can take with it?


----------



## kwallis (Jun 27, 2012)

I got onto EAS in germany and questioned the legitamacy and they said they're web developer must have used a template off the internet. Sent me a sample of 5 of there products some test fury (usin it at mo seems good) some nandralone, boldelone and trembalone. Gonna give em all a wirl. Obviously professionally manufactured, they look to good!! If they were some ****e blackmarket carry they'd look ****e. You can spot dodgy gear a mile away. I'm gettin the results I was after so cant complain!


----------



## kwallis (Jun 27, 2012)

I've asked everyone about EAS pal, if it's the gear in the fancy packaging with bits of glossy varnish on the packaging there all day, you can tell all there gear, it does look mint! Theres no way the copies could look as good as the real EAS deal. I'm very happy using EAS products.


----------



## kwallis (Jun 27, 2012)

I got no pip pal, but been using EAS gear three months now and very happy!


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems legit^^^


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Just because of them posts... Think i'll leave it in the drawer future.


----------

